# Connecting an IDE hdd to usb adapter.. which jumper setting to use?



## winterwonderland (Mar 27, 2019)

Im trying to connect some of my old drives through this LogiLink usb to ide/sata adapter... most of the hdd are Maxtor.. which jumper setting should i use for the hdd to popup in my Win7? Does it matter if there's been a previous windows installed on any of the old IDE drives, or?
(


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Im trying to connect some of my old drives through this LogiLink usb to ide/sata adapter... most of the hdd are Maxtor.. which jumper setting should i use for the hdd to popup in my Win7? Does it matter if there's been a previous windows installed on any of the old IDE drives, or?
> (View attachment 119604


Use the "Cable select" setting unless the adapter requires master/slave.


minstreless said:


> Does it matter if there's been a previous windows installed on any of the old IDE drives, or?


Only if you have your bios set to boot from USB.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2019)

You're using a ribbon cable with 3 terminations on it, yeah? Host (your adapter) -> Slave -> Master.  If the drive is connected to the very end of the cable, the pins should be set to Master.  If the drive is connected to the center of the cable, the pins should be set to Slave.

You'll need to install drivers for this USB/IDE device.  Once you do that and assuming the drive is formatted as FAT32 or NTFS, it should at least show up in Disk Management (diskmgmt.msc) if not automatically get assigned a drive letter.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Mar 27, 2019)

My thoughts are the same as above, though I suspect you’re plugging the adapter directly into the drive instead of via a cable first. 

You might have to assign the drive a letter once you’ve got the adapter installed correctly. It should be simple after that.


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 27, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> My thoughts are the same as above, though I suspect you’re plugging the adapter directly into the drive instead of via a cable first.
> 
> You might have to assign the drive a letter once you’ve got the adapter installed correctly. It should be simple after that.



Ok i will try install the drivers first and see how it works. And ill connect the HDD first as slave, yes?

I have connected it the way it should be. i was just uncertain about the jumper settings.

This is the exact device im using: http://www.logilink.com/Products_Lo.../USB_20_to_IDE_amp;_SATA_Adapter_with_OTB.htm


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Mar 27, 2019)

I’d connect it with CS rather than Master or Slave. See if that works first.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2019)

minstreless said:


> And ill connect the HDD first as slave, yes?


No, use cable select.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> I’d connect it with CS rather than Master or Slave. See if that works first.


I would do the same.  Their documentation says absolutely nothing about what the jump should be on.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 27, 2019)

i would connect the jumper as Master 1st ( as there is no master/slave for sata) if that fails then revert to CS


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 29, 2019)

Umm.. small confusion here (again)... how do i connect this hdd to CS..? Notice there are different suggestion on the actual hdd...  Im still trying to connect the hdd to the logilink USB to SATA/IDE adapter...


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 29, 2019)

Set the jumper to cable select then plug into the 44 pin Pata interface.


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 29, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Set the jumper to cable select then plug into the 44 pin Pata interface.View attachment 119766



Ok, but any ideas how i can get that 1 pin out as you can see on the first picture?? It seems to be stuck in there, or it doesn't matter if it's there..?


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 29, 2019)

Just the two pins need be bridged by the jumper.

Use to have a Maxtor DiamondMax 9 along time back and that's all it required.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2019)

Don't worry about the single closed pin it only for testing done in the factory and is there to stop you connecting anything on those pins 

you seem to already have the HDD set to Cables select so go ahead and plug the HDD directly into the USB device as shown in the pics on the product page then plug in the USB cable to any open USB port and you should be good to go


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 29, 2019)

Good grief. im so close to GIVE UP on this crap...  I got the Maxtor hdd to load up, but now this hdd won't load/appear on my Win7 at all! I have tried pretty much ALL the settings you can see on the label, but nope... it simply won't appear... HOW do i make this hdd to appear? Change the pins to slave??

I have installed the drivers for the logilink and connected the stuff as Athlonite showed, but no hdd appears.... I even tried swapping usb ports, but to no result..


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Pull one of the Jumpers off the drive, leaving the one that sets it to C.S.
Ensure power is supplied to the drive as 3.5" drives will not function without it.
Plug it in to a USB2 port at the rear of your case, it should appear.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 29, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Good grief. im so close to GIVE UP on this crap...  I got the Maxtor hdd to load up, but now this hdd won't load/appear on my Win7 at all! I have tried pretty much ALL the settings you can see on the label, but nope... it simply won't appear... HOW do i make this hdd to appear? Change the pins to slave??
> 
> I have installed the drivers for the logilink and connected the stuff as Athlonite showed, but no hdd appears.... I even tried swapping usb ports, but to no result..



Try looking in Disk Management in Windows, it's possible there was a drive letter conflict and no driver letter was assigned. Right click the drive in Disk Management and select Change Drive Letter and assign a driver letter, click ok and it should show up.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2019)

minstreless said:


> I have installed the drivers for the logilink and connected the stuff as Athlonite showed, but no hdd appears.... I even tried swapping usb ports, but to no result..



Er what drivers?. You shouldn't need to load any drivers except for windows own removable storage driver which is what's loaded at the point of detecting any removable storage device allowing the hdd to be seen just like any other portable HDD ... So remove the HDD from the usb plug remove the drivers reboot and plug the HDD back in and windows should connect the device as removable storage also as pointed out above check Disk Management you may need to enable the HDD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Please stop, set the drive to master or cable select, windows should detect the usb port being occupied. If the drive is blank format it with ntfs or FAT32.

This is not hard to do so stop making it out to be.


----------



## Ruyki (Mar 29, 2019)

Set the drive to master or cable select.
Then check if the drive appears in Device Manager and Disk Management. In Disk Management, you should be able to see what partitions are on the drive and which drive letters (if any) are assigned to them.


----------

